# Synaulia - The Music of Ancient Rome



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has listened to Synaulia's Ancient Roman music. It's based on historical research, iconography, and educated guesswork, since there is no actual musical notation.

The history of ancient Rome is my passion, particularly the late Republic and the principate of Augustus. I've had a few of my articles published on Ancient.eu (Ancient History Encyclopedia).

I'm mainly interested in their political, military, and cultural history, but never really considered exploring what the music of Rome could have sounded like until recently. I like Synaulia, especially their first volume (wind instruments) which I listen to mainly on Spotify. The second volume (string instruments) is only on YouTube, not Spotify, unfortunately.

To my untrained ears, the music sounds from a different time, which I like. At other times I can hear modern influence, and at other times, it sounds medieval or renaissance-like. But for the most part, I think Synaulia really captures a unique and different feel to the music which transports you to another era. Considering the lack of musical notation, I think they do an excellent job.

Any thoughts? Any other ancient Rome amateur historians or enthusiasts here?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a strong interest in Roman history, particularly that of the later empire and the form it took following the activities undertaken by Aurelian to stabilise the state and the reforms of Diocletian which then consolidated these. I have listened to the music of Synaulia and agree it is very interesting although I am uncertain as to how authentic it is due, as you say, to the lack of musical notation during the period.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/book-chat-d1668-a-tour-of-roman.html


----------

